# Time in-between Andro cylces?



## Mabbam (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm wondering how long in-between 1 Andro cycles. I assume that 4 weeks is sufficient time off. But what is the real required time? Ive got  1 Andro and 4 Andro coming in the mail that I'm going to run soon. But I just did a small cycle of 1 Andro that I finished about 3 weeks ago. Any suggestions?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 7, 2016)

1 Andro is a prohormone?  "3b-enanthoxyandrost-1-en-17-one 6,7-dihydrogergamottin 45%" ...apparently it's non-methylated, doesnt convert to DHT or Estrogen and converts to 1-testosterone...Not sure if this works never tried it.

I don't recommend pro-hormones to anyone simply because I haven't tried them and the side effects are unknown. I'd rather stick with the tried and true AAS. Some pro-hormones are more toxic to the body than many AAS and my guess is most if not all don't work as well as AAS. No Idea how much time between cycles ..but at least 4 weeks sounds right..but honestly no time because no pro-hormone in the first place.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 7, 2016)

Not sure what is going on in the world of Andro these days but when it first starting coming out and that is when I used it and thought it was a great product, the stuff would convert to estrogen and give you some bitch titties if you used it too long or used too high of doses.


----------



## Mabbam (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice,Thanks for the insight. It's worked really great for me so far. Hope I don't get no bitch titties. In due time I'll be able to compare with Aas for sure. I've not had the tried and true yet. But I feel like the Andro products probably perform like a mild version.


----------



## Mabbam (Nov 7, 2016)

Nice,Thanks for the insight. It's worked really great for me so far. Hope I don't get no bitch titties. In due time I'll be able to compare with Aas for sure. I've not had the tried and true yet. But I feel like the Andro products probably perform like a mild version.


----------

